# Irving, TX Pet ID: 11314573 Arlene 5mths



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Arlene *
*German Shepherd Dog *

*Medium







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 11314573 *












*More About Arlene*


Arlene is friendly. She's about 5 months old and weighs about 35 lbs. Her available date is Aug 31. 

Irving Animal Services offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit 24PetWatch Microchip ID - Bringing Your Lost Pet Home or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit Pet Insurance for your dog or cat - ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Arlene is up-to-date with routine shots. 

*My Contact Info*


City of Irving Texas
Irving, TX
972-721-2256
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Arlene: Petfinder


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh poo............ why do the pups always have to be so far from
us & OH has all the adults !  She's PRETTY !


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Even behind bars Arlene is looking cute! (Sable?) Anyone - no place for a puppy.....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP............... Anyone for this cutie ??


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm close enough that I could take her in and foster her. I can't keep her forever. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually, there's three gsd's there right now. 

Jelpy


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've spoken with the shelter and as of now none of the GSDs are on the urgent list. There's a couple of rescues watching these guys.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, liked this sable girlie......... IF she was closer. Perfect age IMO. Keep us posted please TX people.  No doubt she will be out soon. Just hope to the right home.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump for the beautiful girl


----------



## tanderson (Jun 16, 2010)

i would love to get her. right in my price range for an adoption, for me.. but 3 and a half hours from me (college station) is a bit much. hope she finds a home soon!


----------

